# Bread baking



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

*Use your honey for this bread - makes two loaves*

*Honey oatmeal bread*

2 cups boiling water 
1/2 cup honey 
2 tablespoons butter
2 teaspoons salt
1 cup uncooked rolled oats
1 package dry yeast (for you bulk buyers of yeast like me, about 2 1/4 teaspoons)
1/4 cup lukewarm water
4 1/2 to 5 cups flour (your choice.. I use 2 cups whole wheat, the rest good bread flour)

In large bowl, stir together boiling water, honey, butter, salt and rolled oats. Let stand one hour. 

In small bowl, proof the yeast in the lukewarm water. Add to the oat mixture, and stir in the flour 1 cup at a time and beat well.

Turn out onto a floured surface and knead until smooth and elastic (about ten minutes). Place in a greased bowl, turning to grease top. Cover; let rise in a warm place, free from draft, until doubled in bulk, about 1 1/4 hours. 

Grease 2 (8 1/2 by 4 1/2-inch) loaf pans.

Punch dough down and divide in half. Shape each half into a loaf and place in prepared loaf pan. Cover; let rise in a warm place, free from draft, until doubled in bulk, about 45 minutes. 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Bake for 40 to 50 minutes. Remove from pans immediately and cool on wire racks. 


Excellent!


MM


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow, We've gone from knock-down drag-out fights to sharing bread recipies. We should be able to learn a lot from each other on this forum, so it should be pretty cool. Her's a good hearty bread that raises in about 15 minutes and no pre-heat needed for oven. 

2 tablespoons of active dry yeast
1 cup of whole wheat flour
4-5 cups white unbleached flour
1 tsp salt
2 cups warm water
2 TBS sugar or honey
corn meal

Sprinkle corn meal on cookie sheet and set aside
mix whole wheat flour, yeast, 2 cups white flour,salt, and sugar in large mixing bowl
add 2 cups of warm water with honey stirred in if you're using it instead of sugar
stir with wooden spoon
gradually add more flour slowly until dough can be handled easily (it may not take 3 cups)
Knead for 5 or 6 minutes
put some olive oil in a bowl and coat the dough by turning in bowl
cover and let set for 15 min in a warm place
punch down, cut in half and form two loaves
place loaves on previously coated cookie sheet
place pan in oven
set oven for 400 degrees and bake for 50 minutes
bread rises as oven warms up

you can add anything you'd like to the bread. I often add a blend of herbs


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

I guess I really get into bread making - I used to use the bread hook on a kitchen aid mixer, now I knead by hand. I get much better control over texture. And it is also therapeutic to slap dough around, especially during this election year.

Here's a French bread. Classic French or Vienna bread only uses four ingredients (or a fifth in this case, to assist yeast in rising more rapidly). My last child remaining at home - my daughter - loves spaghetti, so I usually make some French bread when I make her favorite dinner. It makes a good "plate mopper".

*French Bread*


2 packages dry yeast
2-1/2 cups warm water
1 tsp. sugar
6 cups all purpose flour
1-1/2 tsp. salt
Make sure water temperature is 110 to 115 degrees F. Place water in a large bowl and sprinkle with yeast and sugar to proof. Let stand for 5 minutes until yeast dissolves and starts to bubble. Stir in 2 cups flour and salt. Cover and let rise for 1/2 hour.

Then gradually stir in enough of the remaining flour to make a soft dough. Turn the dough out onto a floured surface and knead for 10 minutes. (Knead by pressing on the dough, then folding over and pressing with the heel of your hand.) Then clean the large mixing bowl, grease it (I use cooking spray), and place the dough in the bowl. Turn it in the bowl so the dough is greased (this prevents the top from cracking as it rises).

Cover the dough and let rise at room temperature for about 2-1/2 hours, until doubled in bulk. With your fist, punch down the dough. Divide in half and place one half on a lightly floured surface.

Using a rolling pin or pressing with your hands, to a 12x6" rectangle. Starting with the 12" side, roll up tightly. Seal seams and edges by pinching - important to seal edges, otherwise the loaf might turn out misshapen. Repeat with remaining dough.
Grease (again, cooking spray) a cookie sheet and sprinkle with cornmeal. Place loaves on prepared sheet. Cover and let rise at room temperature until doubled, about 1 hour.

Preheat oven to 425 degrees F. Spray the loaves with a bit of water, then using a blade, made a few slashes across the top of each loaf. Bake at 425 degrees F for 25-30 minutes until loaves are golden brown (I also throw a small glass of water on a hot pizza stone on the bottom of my oven to get a blast of steam). Remove from cookie sheet and let cool on wire rack.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I am an absolute cheater when it comes to bread.
I use a Panasonic bread machine, easy, good stuff,
and cheap as dirt.

To save a bundle get your yeast at Sam's Club or
Costco. 2 each 1# bricks cost like $5 and they 
keep in the freezer for years, literally. Compare
that to a 4 ounce jar for the same $5.

Favorite machine recipe:

2 cups flour
1/4 cup Red River hot cereal
Handful of flax seed
Handful of oat bran
2 tbsp Veg Oil
1 tsp salt
1 tbsp honey
1 cup water
1 1/2 tsp yeast


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Sundance said:


> I am an absolute cheater when it comes to bread.
> I use a Panasonic bread machine, easy, good stuff,
> and cheap as dirt.
> 
> ...


I bought my wife one of the Panasonic units and she used to "bake" using the machine. Put it to good use, too. But after I had to replace the paddle mixing thingy for the third time, it finally gave up, and being too cheap to buy a new unit, I went to "real" bread making. I'm making some bread as I am writing this, make 3-4 loaves per week, and really enjoy the hands-on approach. It does take some doing, as bread can turn out like a rock if you don't allow it to rise properly, or if your yeast isn't up to par. I had some bread machine stuff at a friend's the other day, and although it was bread, it wasn't the same - too fine textured, and the crust wasn't flavorful. Spoiled, I am.

You are right on the yeast prices. I get my yeast, oils, flours and sugar, etc. down the road at a "secret" Amish store which isn't open to the general public - sort of a community store, but I am accepted in their community, I guess. One pound of Saf Instant Yeast costs $2.25, and I keep it in a jar in the freezer. Never goes bad.

MM


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

MM...... no argument on bread machine bread being
lower quality than hand kneaded. Not even close.

But it beats the living heck out of store bought $3.00
a loaf crud.

As to the Panasonic.......... I am amazed you had a problem.
Mines been going strong for over 5 years and I got it off
ebay for $20. I liked it so much I bought 2 more and gave
them to my kids (again off ebay for $20 to $35). No
problems with their machines either. You adding stones
or gravel for fiber???


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Perhaps when I retire I'll give the "hands on" bread
a go again.


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

No, mixing pollen patties with it. LOL

I'm talking about an OLD machine... probably a year after they first came out in the U.S., around 1988-90. Most likely they have beefed up the paddle in the machines since then - I'd hope so.

I like to use whole wheat flours, either as a mix with unbleached white bread flour, or entirely WW, like today's loaves. Bread machines don't work as well with WW flours.

You're right - beats 3 bucks/loaf. What a rip off!

MM


----------



## BoBn (Jul 7, 2008)

We have a Kitchen aid mixer that does the heavy work. 


Nothing better than hot bread with butter on it.

Here's an another entry for the Beesource Bread Cookbook. It is not like Swedish rye bread, nor like Jewish rye bread, but is unique: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Onion Rye Bread

2 C scalded Milk 
2 t Salt
1/4 C Sugar
1/4 C Oil
1 pkt Yeast
1 C Water (warm)
2 C Rye Flour
6 C White Flour
3 T Caraway Seed
1 C Onion chopped

Mix Milk, Salt, Sugar and Oil. Cool to lukewarm. Mix Yeast in Water and mix into Milk mixture. Mix in dry ingredients. Knead and let rise. Knead and put into 3 greased bread pans. Let rise. Brush tops with Cream sprinkled with Salt. Bake 1 hour at 350.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

NOTE:
Let it rise for about hour each time. 
you don't need to scald milk like in the old days. Just warm it up. 
Honey is better than sugar for bread and it will take a little bit less time to rise.



My wife makes a Shredded Wheat Bread that is excellent. I'll try to post her recipe if she can fint it. 

-Bob


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

*Fluffy loaves - perfect for kid's sandwiches*

Another recipe - I tried it for the first time (with my changes) yesterday - turned out very well. From allrecipes.com. These loaves are great for children who don't like crusty breads, and like softer, fluffier breads for sandwiches.

*Amish White Bread* _(I laughed at this, because I have never seen an Amish loaf of bread made using only white flour - in this area at least, it is whole wheat or a combination).
_


 2 cups warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C) _I moved temp up to 115° because I used honey instead of sugar, and wanted to maintain a higher yeast proofing temperature._
 2/3 cup white sugar _(I used 2/3 cup honey instead)._
 1 1/2 tablespoons active dry yeast _(a smidge more helps in the rise)_
 1 1/2 teaspoons salt _(I dropped it down to more like 1 1/4)._
 1/4 cup vegetable oil
 6 cups bread flour_ (Incorporated the last cup, actually a bit less, in the kneading stage - depends on your climate conditions. Instead of just a bland white bread, for flavor I substituted 1/2 cup of stone ground wheat, and Prairie Gold flour for 1 1/2 of the cups of white bread flour. Prairie Gold is a premium hard white spring wheat from Montana with a high (16%) protein level, producing nutritious breads light in color and texture)._


 In a large bowl, dissolve the sugar in warm water, and then stir in yeast. Allow to proof until yeast resembles a creamy foam. _(Important step - you want the yeast to be really active for these loaves, to make them rise with good CO2 pockets)._
 Mix salt and oil into the yeast. Mix in flour one cup at a time. Knead dough on a lightly floured surface until smooth. _(I didn't knead more than 4-5 minutes, incorporating the last cup or so into the dough. The dough still was a tad sticky, and sort of ropey, not shiny and smooth. I wanted the loves to be fluffy, so I didn't overwork the dough)._ Place in a well oiled bowl, and turn dough to coat. Cover with a damp cloth. Allow to rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour. _(In the winter, with a cold house, I turn on the oven for a few minutes to get the temp around 125°, and then place the covered bowl into the oven to rise. It'll take more like 1 1/2 hours to rise in the winter)._
 Punch dough down. Knead for a few minutes, and divide in half. Shape into loaves, and place into two well oiled 9x5 inch loaf pans. Allow to rise for 30 minutes, _(in the warm oven again)_ or until dough has risen 1 inch above pans.
 Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 30 minutes. _(Use a probe thermometer to check temperature, and take loaves out around 180-185°). _


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow, some great recipes to try.
Thanks


----------



## randydrivesabus (Apr 27, 2006)

Anybody raise their own grains and mill them?
I got into bread making a couple of years ago and now all these great sounding recipes are drawing me back into it. This is a good thing.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

My folks tried their hand in grinding grains. They had one of those big vitamix juicers. Anyway they had an attachment to grind grain. There was a big difference in taste I thought. I know they triedthier own corn but dont think they grew oats, just bought @ a health food store.
Note they also had a meat grinder but it didnt work too well for deer processing.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanksgiving is coming and in my house, that means pumpkin. Here's a good batch of pumpkin muffins that uses a little honey to keep things sweet.


Harvest Pumpkin Muffins

- Makes 12 muffins -


Ingredients

* 1-1/2 cups all-purpose flour
* 1-1/2 teaspoons baking powder
* 1 teaspoon baking soda
* 1/4 teaspoon salt
* 1-1/2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
* 1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
* 1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
* 1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter or margarine, softened
* 3/4 cup honey
* 1 egg
* 1 cup solid pack pumpkin
* 1 cup chopped toasted walnuts

Directions

In medium bowl, combine flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, cinnamon, ginger and nutmeg; set aside. Using an electric mixer, beat butter until light; beat in honey, egg and pumpkin. Gradually add flour mixture, mixing until just blended; stir in walnuts. Spoon into 12 greased or paper-lined 2-1/2 inch muffin cups. Bake at 350°F for 25 to 30 minutes, or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Remove muffins from pan to wire rack. Serve warm or at room temperature.
Nutritional Information Per Serving

Protein: 5 g Fat Total: 10 g Sodium: 251 mg Carbohydrates: 32 g Calories from Fat: 38% Cholesterol: 10 mg Calories: 226 Dietary Fiber: 2 g 

I can get my kids to visit if I make these!


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

I think i will stay with crackling bread, although I dearly love rolls made with squashed Irish potato. Never could figure why they call them Irish taters when they came from Peru?

2 1/2 cups white self rising corn meal
1 cup pork cracklings
pinch of sugar or 2 table spoons of honey
1/2 tea spoon of baking soda
1 egg
3 table spoons cooking oil (lards better & has no trans fat)
clabbered milk as needed (you can use butter milk)
(if you use sweet milk leave out the bakeing soda.)
soak cracklings in one cup of milk, (they soften faster if you spin them and the milk in a food processor.)

Grease a 12 inch well seasoned cast iron skillet.
Set oven to 475 turn on oven.
Put skillet into oven.
In a large mixing bowl combine all other ingredients
Add milk and mix till batter is pan cake like (keep eye on skillet)
When oven reaches 475 take out skillet*...OUCH... watch it that skillet is HOT.*
Pour batter into hot skillet. 
Return skillet to oven. 
Bake 25 to 35 minutes or until crust is golden and batter pulls away from sides of skillet.
Remove skillet and quickly turn out onto a clean cotton towel spread on cutting board.

Serve with hot vegetable soup, red beans & rice, a hopping John,
homemade chili or just with a big chunk-o-butter. Great winter time fare.

Crumble leftovers into tall glass add sweet milk, black pepper and enjoy with a long handle tea spoon.:thumbsup:


----------

